# Moving to Puebla (or Cholula)! What's a good neighborhood for a 6-month stay?



## tamara377

Hi there! I've seen some Puebla threads on here, but nothing recent, so I thought it would be appropriate to ask again. 

I'm 33 years old, American, currently living in the Netherlands (for 4+ years). I met my wonderful mexican boyfriend here in Amsterdam, and now the two of us are getting ready to move to Puebla. He's been offered a job at the UDLA in Cholula, and after much discussion, he decided to accept. He's 40 years old, from Mexico City, but has spent the past 13 years living in Amsterdam. We figured we would take this next step as a "let's see how it goes" and give it at least one semester to see how we like it. If we love it, great. if not, we'll probably return to Amsterdam after the fall semester is over. We're arriving with a few suitcases, nothing more (no kids, no pets). 

We just started looking around for a furnished apartment, either in Cholula or Puebla, and I'd love your advice on neighborhoods. He's only spent 3 days in Cholula, and never spent more than an afternoon in Puebla! I've never been to either place, but I have spent time in mexico city and other places in Mexico. 

We like being able to have easy access to bars, restaurants, cinemas, etc. We'd like a fun, lively neighborhood - but not something filled with only young students, and hopefully someplace with at least a bit of peacefulness. My BF told me that when he stayed in Cholula, it was one of the loudest towns he's ever experienced - church bells, fireworks, etc. Loud is ok to a degree, but I'm also looking for a bit of serenity in a home ... someplace where you're not woken up by church bells every 15 minutes, or street construction, etc.

I've lived in Paris, NYC, Philadelphia, Los Angeles, Florence, and now Amsterdam - so city noise is perfectly ok with me. we were living in the smack middle of Amsterdam and it was a very loud neighborhood, but the apartment was set up so that the bedroom was distanced from all the noise, so sleeping with the windows open was never a problem. that's the kind of thing I'm looking for.

another question(s): i would strongly prefer to not have a car (neither of us have ever owned a car in our adult lives, though we can both drive). Is it reasonable to live in Puebla and commute to Cholula (for him) via public transport? How is Puebla for cycling? does anyone here live in either of these places without a car?

I'm also very excited to take full time spanish courses, so I'm hoping we end up finding a place to live that is relatively close to a spanish school and relatively painless in terms of commuting. 

I'm very excited - Puebla looks like a really great city. and after 4+ years in northern europe, I am VERY ready for some of that lovely sunshine and warm temperatures!

--Tamara


----------



## mickisue1

tamara377 said:


> Hi there! I've seen some Puebla threads on here, but nothing recent, so I thought it would be appropriate to ask again.
> 
> I'm 33 years old, American, currently living in the Netherlands (for 4+ years). I met my wonderful mexican boyfriend here in Amsterdam, and now the two of us are getting ready to move to Puebla. He's been offered a job at the UDLA in Cholula, and after much discussion, he decided to accept. He's 40 years old, from Mexico City, but has spent the past 13 years living in Amsterdam. We figured we would take this next step as a "let's see how it goes" and give it at least one semester to see how we like it. If we love it, great. if not, we'll probably return to Amsterdam after the fall semester is over. We're arriving with a few suitcases, nothing more (no kids, no pets).
> 
> We just started looking around for a furnished apartment, either in Cholula or Puebla, and I'd love your advice on neighborhoods. He's only spent 3 days in Cholula, and never spent more than an afternoon in Puebla! I've never been to either place, but I have spent time in mexico city and other places in Mexico.
> 
> We like being able to have easy access to bars, restaurants, cinemas, etc. We'd like a fun, lively neighborhood - but not something filled with only young students, and hopefully someplace with at least a bit of peacefulness. My BF told me that when he stayed in Cholula, it was one of the loudest towns he's ever experienced - church bells, fireworks, etc. Loud is ok to a degree, but I'm also looking for a bit of serenity in a home ... someplace where you're not woken up by church bells every 15 minutes, or street construction, etc.
> 
> I've lived in Paris, NYC, Philadelphia, Los Angeles, Florence, and now Amsterdam - so city noise is perfectly ok with me. we were living in the smack middle of Amsterdam and it was a very loud neighborhood, but the apartment was set up so that the bedroom was distanced from all the noise, so sleeping with the windows open was never a problem. that's the kind of thing I'm looking for.
> 
> another question(s): i would strongly prefer to not have a car (neither of us have ever owned a car in our adult lives, though we can both drive). Is it reasonable to live in Puebla and commute to Cholula (for him) via public transport? How is Puebla for cycling? does anyone here live in either of these places without a car?
> 
> I'm also very excited to take full time spanish courses, so I'm hoping we end up finding a place to live that is relatively close to a spanish school and relatively painless in terms of commuting.
> 
> I'm very excited - Puebla looks like a really great city. and after 4+ years in northern europe, I am VERY ready for some of that lovely sunshine and warm temperatures!
> 
> --Tamara


Your best bet may be to arrive with the expectation that you'll spend at least a week in a hotel/hostal, and explore to find where you are comfortable. Other educators at the school may be good sources of information, as well.


----------



## tamara377

My BF is going about a month ahead of me and has a temporary place to stay for 2 weeks when he arrives, so he's definitely going to have time to explore... just wondering where to begin. 

any thoughts on the public transportation/car issue?


----------



## TundraGreen

tamara377 said:


> My BF is going about a month ahead of me and has a temporary place to stay for 2 weeks when he arrives, so he's definitely going to have time to explore... just wondering where to begin.
> 
> any thoughts on the public transportation/car issue?


I can't speak from experience in Puebla and Cholula, but I think it is very likely there will be bus transportation out to Cholula from the center of Puebla. There is good public transit in all urban areas in Mexico. 

If you live in the center of Puebla you will be able to get everything you need without a car, and there will be bus service to Cholula. The cost is usually around 8-10 pesos/ride, no transfers. Half price for those over 60 with a credencial, but that probably won't help you.


----------



## tamara377

My boyfriend (Enrique) is getting to Puebla today - I'll be joining him in a month.  so excited! I did some research and the spanish institute of puebla seems like a good place for classes, so I want to try and locate myself near them. They advised La Paz as a good neighborhood to start. anyone know La Paz and have any opinions?


----------



## lydiajane

*Puebla/Cholula*

Hi there, I am planning on spending some time in Puebla this year, possibly several months. I'm curious to see how your experience has gone. 

Did you find a nice place to live, where?

Was transportation around easy?

How did you like the Spanish school?

Look forward to your experience/advice.

Regards,
lydia-jane


----------



## KimC

*New to Cholula*

I just arrived in Puebla last Friday and spent the weekend exploring this wonderful colonial city. On Wednesday I moved into a small apartment in Cholula, a few miles fro Puebla. I needed secure parking for my US tagged vehicle and I found a sweet place in Cholula just two blocks from the Plaza San Diego. The local mall with 12-screen cineplex and Sam's Club. I will be here for about 6 months and the rent was affordable and the location great.

If there are any othe English speaking Ex-pats in the Cholula / Puebla area let me know and we can get together for Cinco de Mayo this Sunday.

Kim


----------



## Isla Verde

KimC said:


> I just arrived in Puebla last Friday and spent the weekend exploring this wonderful colonial city. On Wednesday I moved into a small apartment in Cholula, a few miles fro Puebla. I needed secure parking for my US tagged vehicle and I found a sweet place in Cholula just two blocks from the Plaza San Diego. The local mall with 12-screen cineplex and Sam's Club. I will be here for about 6 months and the rent was affordable and the location great.
> 
> If there are any othe English speaking Ex-pats in the Cholula / Puebla area let me know and we can get together for Cinco de Mayo this Sunday.
> 
> Kim


You're lucky to be in the Puebla area for Cinco de Mayo, since that's the only place in Mexico where it is an official holiday.


----------

